# Ok here are some of mine



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Firstly we have Loki the NFC

Then Oska the persian

Ginger the moggie


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

so cute what good little babies


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

then we have Karlo


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

stunning, clearly thats too much cuteness for one person its ok though i can take this one hahaha :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Found another one of Karlo and his sister Kaisa


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lastly the original two wegies Kalle and his mischevious brother Kyrre


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are all really beautiful, thanks for showing us.,:thumbup:._


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

and this is my much missed raggie Beau [now named Barney] who is enjoying life and the sunshine as a single cat in Cornwall


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww they are all gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely cats


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, what stunners.
michelle x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What gorgeousness - I am surprised you get anything done surrounded by that little lot!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Goegeous kitties :001_wub::001_tt1::001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> Found another one of Karlo and his sister Kaisa


lovely photos cazzer, is loki settling in?
funny how wegies have this way of laying with their front paws hanging out in front like they are just suspended there


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> and this is my much missed raggie Beau [now named Barney] who is enjoying life and the sunshine as a single cat in Cornwall


what was the story there then cazzer?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Jenny you are right quite a few of the wegies lie like that never seen it with any of the other cats.

re Loki he has settled in fine. Never known a cat eat so much and yes he has been wormed. Unfortunately Kyrre still dislikes him, but they've never actually hurt each other. Its all growls and paws

Re Beau he was really stressed in our multi cat house. He was marking around the house and peeing on the bed every night [normally on me]. If I shut him out he would cry all night and keep us awake. He could be incredibly loving but you could never trust him. He would suddenly attack your face and really mean it when he bit or scratched. On several occasions he did actually terrify me with his viciousness. He was also a herpes carrier which occasionally gave him terrible eye problems [stress being the cause of the flare ups]. We put up with him for a couple of years [and tried feliway, zyklene etc which did no good] because we thought no one would want him due to his problems. Our vet then persuaded us to put up for adoption and one of the breed societies managed to find him a lovely home within days. He now lives as a single cat with a disabled lady who is home all day, and they are both very happy. He became a changed cat over night.

Despite it all I really adored him and it was really hard to let him go


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

That i can understand missing him. Its amazing how stress can effect a cat. I know for a long time nellie couldnt stand jj, but now jj is older,she isnt so bad.
Hope they are ok when the two new babies come home


----------

